# ¿Cómo usar correctamente un potenciómetro?



## lovecom45 (Ene 9, 2010)

Hola amig@s forer@s !

Me estoy iniciando en éste maravilloso mundo de la electrónica y posteriormente quiero hacer la carrera, pero aún no se mucho.
Bueno dejando los rollos a un lado me surgen dudas constantemente, y esta me acaba de surgir. ¿Por que no se puede usar un potenciómetro común para controlar el voltaje de algo?. 
Trato de explicarme mejor. Suponiendo que tengo un transformador que me da 24 V  y un foco de 24 V, ¿por qué no funciona para regular el voltaje, ¿por qué se necesita un dimmer ?.

Bueno espero que me hayan entendido.
Me despido agradeciendo de antemano su ayuda.


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 9, 2010)

un potenciometro es una resistencia variable busca informacion del funcionamiento de una resistencia y la respuesta te saltara a la vista


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ene 9, 2010)

porque el potenciómetro no es más que una resistencia cuya resistencia se puede variar, y eso serviría de no ser porque la máxima carga que admite es 1/4W, entonces necesitamos algún sistema de control de potencias (dimmer, etapa de potencia, amplificador...) para que haga el trabajo pesado en lugar de nuestro dévil potenciómetro, utilizándose este, sólo para controlar el sistema.

además, si se pone una resistencia cuando varia la carga que se está manejando, el voltaje también varía (es una relación [creo]) cosa que no sucede si utilizamos un control de potencias

saludos 

PD: me gusta tu avatar


----------



## MasCalambres (Ene 9, 2010)

Poco mas se puede decir despues de lo añadido por Elosciloscopio 

PD: Tambien me gusta tu avatar


----------



## Hernan83 (Ene 9, 2010)

Asi es,coincido con el Sr. osciloscopio tambien 

PD: Tambien me gusta tu avatar


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ene 9, 2010)

a todos nos gusta tu avatar


----------



## MVB (Ene 9, 2010)

Una explicacion rapida:
La caida de voltaje en una resistencia (potenciometro), esta dada por la formula.
V = IR
V = Voltaje
I = Corriente
R = Resistencia

Entonces Salta a la vista lo siguiente: La resistencia es una constante, pero la corriente no lo es, por lo tanto tenemos un sistema dinamico y la caida de voltaje variaria dependiendo del consumo de la carga
Es lo mismo que dijo osciloscopio pero de otra forma 

PD: Pues es raro ver estos tipos de avatares en foros de electronica.
Igual digo que me gusta


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ene 9, 2010)

Para calcular la resistencia que debes poner a un determinado circuito puedes utilizar esta fórmula:

R=(V1-V2)/I

donde:

R: la resistencia
V1: el voltaje de alimentación
V2: el voltaje de salida
I: intensidad

ejemplo:

queremos prender un led de 1.8V y 20mA con una bateria de 10V:

R=(10-1.8)/0.02 = 410 ohm

Fuente:

http://www.todopetardos.com/foro/index.php?topic=2275.0


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 9, 2010)

Hola.

Usar un potenciómetro para regular la luz del foco o bombillo, depende de la potencia  que consume el foco (cantidad de watts o vatios del foco). De acuerdo a esto se escoge el potenciómetro adecuado (que no siempre está disponible).

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Si tienes un dimmer que trabaja con 24Vac entonces úsalo es lo mejor.


----------



## fernandob (Ene 9, 2010)

juaaa.........a todos les gusta el avatar.........

vieron la ultima pelicula de tom cruishe "los sustitutos" ???????


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 9, 2010)

Hola.
Fuera del tema.

Parece amiga de elisaxxx.

Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## Hernan83 (Ene 9, 2010)

> juaaa.........a todos les gusta el avatar.........


 Sip,la verdad que a todos nos gusto... por que sera no? 

PD:Comentario fuera de tema (prometo que no volvera a suceder )


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 9, 2010)

creo que estamos deacuerdo colegas (lo digo por perros)


----------



## Tavo (Ene 9, 2010)

Hernan83 dijo:


> Sip,la verdad que a todos nos gusto... por que sera no?
> 
> PD:Comentario fuera de tema (prometo que no volvera a suceder )


...............


----------



## lovecom45 (Ene 9, 2010)

Gracias por sus repuestas brothers, me han sido de mucha ayuda, aunque me qudan todavía algunas "dudillas", les repito que soy nuevo en esto de la electrónica.

Con respecto al avatar está muy bien ¿no creen? jejejejeje, y no conosco a Elisaxxx; esta imagen la puse porque salió cuando estaba buscando avatar. La modelo se llama Raven Riley. 

Moderadores si creen que esto último viola alguna norma del foro, ruego que lo quiten o háganmelo saber.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Ene 9, 2010)

[off topic] [ironía] jajajajaja  [/ironía] [/off topic]

PS: Algunos infirieron mal.



lovecom45 dijo:


> Moderadores si creen que esto último viola alguna norma del foro, ruego que lo quiten o háganmelo saber.



No creo, tu firma actual lo aclara todo.


----------



## Hernan83 (Ene 9, 2010)

Igual si ponemos Raven Riley en imagenes de Google,aparecen otras cosas...


----------



## fernandob (Ene 9, 2010)

lovecom45 dijo:


> Gracias por sus repuestas brothers, me han sido de mucha ayuda, aunque me qudan todavía algunas "dudillas", les repito que soy nuevo en esto de la electrónica.
> 
> Con respecto al avatar está muy bien ¿no creen? jejejejeje, y no conosco a Elisaxxx; esta imagen la puse porque salió cuando estaba buscando avatar. La modelo se llama Raven Riley.
> 
> Moderadores si creen que esto último viola alguna norma del foro, ruego que lo quiten o háganmelo saber.


 
jaaaa............cayeron, ven, pàpa tiene razon.
sigan cayendo con los avatars 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=urNyg1ftMIU
van a terminar con una sorpresa que los va a "traba"r


----------



## Hernan83 (Ene 9, 2010)

Bueno el avatar esta bueno 
Vos fernandob decis que sera con sorpresa como un huevo Kinder?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 9, 2010)

en otro post ya exprese el hecho de que todos los post se derivan inherentemente al sexo o pornografia...por qué será??

estoy haciendo un estudio socio-psicologico sobre este tema..

realmente...100% de los post terminan hablando de esas cosas...

saludos


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 9, 2010)

subconciente dj darco y los que tu concluyes tambien?


----------



## MasCalambres (Ene 9, 2010)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> en otro post ya exprese el hecho de que todos los post se derivan inherentemente al sexo o pornografia...por qué será??
> 
> estoy haciendo un estudio socio-psicologico sobre este tema..
> 
> ...



Yo diría que esas cosas distraen, por cierto he buscado en google a esa tal Raven Riley y la verdad es que en la unica foto en la que la he visto vestida ha sido en ese avatar


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 9, 2010)

sip, de hecho es meramente porno-star

me encanta q lo sea...y de verdad me gusta...perooo

no da para quedarnos hablando de eso en un foro de estudio, trabajo y progreso...y sobretodo porque tambien participan mujeres...

(y ellas se enojan mucho...se ponen muy celosas...)

saludos...

y beso a las chicas


----------



## fernandob (Ene 9, 2010)

el viejito ese que dicen que es el padre de la psicologia ya decia que el ser humano, mas bien el hombre solo piensa en sexo.
asi que no estamso inventando nada, solo diciendo lo obvio.
un capacitor grande es como un par de globos grandes.
si somos buenos en lo que sea conseguiremso mas hembras.
un transistor es como un bicho con las manos agarrando a la cama (emisor y colector) y atras con su colta (base) tienta a el profesional.
un integrado es una caja netra donde se cuecen habas (miles de transistores en orgia) .

en fin.
no se por qu epiensan que todos piensan en eso .


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ene 10, 2010)

aaaa moderación...


----------



## Hernan83 (Ene 10, 2010)

y la verdad que si...


----------



## enao (Ene 10, 2010)

que tal amigos foreros, queria saber si alguien sabe al acerca de los potenciometros infinitos, me refiero a infinito en sentido del giro ya que no tienen tope, de como se montan y como funciona ya que trate de poner uno en la entrada de un amplificador que tengo y no paso nada.
saludos


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ene 11, 2010)

creo que son potenciómetros digitales, en los que no es una simple resistencia, sinó que tienen algún tipo de salida específica.
no lo se


----------

